
A San Francisco Entrepreneur’s Guide to Speaking Londoner - ryancroft
https://medium.com/@ryancroft/a-san-francisco-entrepreneur-s-guide-to-speaking-londoner-ae75c3a6d537#.o7bbkyohc
======
moonbug
Odd how he missed off "twat"

